# How are your onions doing???



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Thought I'd check to see if any others are having any problem this year...

We planted 400 white granex & 100 'walking' onions the first week of November as we have always done. They were gorgeous, then suddenly just went downhill and fell over. Everything else in the garden is fine. I have never had this happen in over 40 years of gardening... 

We pulled them & the roots appear to be healthy & normal, although the bulbs are only about 3". We dried them for ~10 days and are now in the process of dicing them up & freezing them for use during the upcoming canning season. 

A friend ~40 miles away called a few days ago & said he has the same problem. He said folks are also having this problem in Georgia... 

On the plus side, we made a big pot of French Onion Soup and it was excellent!!! Had enough left over to freeze 24 more servings.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Walking onions are fine. My 1015's are also fine but my whites and reds arent doing well. I plowed the reds under. They hadnt grown much in 3 months.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

My 1015's are pretty much normal for this time of year as shown in first picture.

Second picture shows the walking onions. My first time to grow those so I don't really know what normal is? Do you save the seed heads for fall planting?

My "downer" seems to be my potatoes...just not doing well for some reason for the first time that I can ever remember. Corn about two to two and a half feet high and green beans doing well. We got 1.5 inches of rain and the garden is just exploding.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

On the walking onion, yes the 'seed heads' can be planted in the fall as can any small onions. I'm personally going to miss the greens from them in my omelets... they were so good!!!

Your corn looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

We've been using the walking onions right along for several weeks now...chopped up in salads, on veggie trays, and in various cooking dishes....excellent onion, small but very good.


----------



## POP "N" CORK (Nov 6, 2009)

1015 onions are done but are only baseball - softball size I planted them too deep this year.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Dismal year for onions. All of mine bolted to seed so I pinched that off. I also had planted mine a little too deep so I removed the soil around them. I gave them a shot of fertilizer a couple of weeks ago and the bulbs are getting larger now. I have also been giving them a shot of water at least every couple of days. Some of them are done with the tops over and brown, but some are still OK. The warmer temps just did a number on them this year.


----------



## POP "N" CORK (Nov 6, 2009)

Tate said:


> Dismal year for onions. All of mine bolted to seed so I pinched that off. I also had planted mine a little too deep so I removed the soil around them. I gave them a shot of fertilizer a couple of weeks ago and the bulbs are getting larger now. I have also been giving them a shot of water at least every couple of days. Some of them are done with the tops over and brown, but some are still OK. The warmer temps just did a number on them this year.


I agree with the warmer temps stunting there growth!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

The weather up here near Navasota has been fabulous. Highs are 80 & nights are in the 60's. My gardens seem to be good.I usually don't pick my onions till May I planted them the first of Dec.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice garden and pictures.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

X2!!!



Meadowlark said:


> Nice garden and pictures.


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

My onions started falling over this week. bulbs are about 1.5" not sure what has happened!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Mine ain't all that great...but they are MUCH better than last year. At least I have at least two that are more than 1" diameter.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine are looking good. At least the 1015's. They are bulbing up real nice. The red onions are slow this year, but I am beginining to see them starting to bulb.

Pick ><>


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Great looking Garden. Wish I had that much land for a garden.

What do you guys use all of those onions for?

B.D


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

We haven't bought an onion in the store for at least a couple of years....and we use a lot of onions. They keep very well


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We 'normally' use ~ half of them for canning other stuff like spaghetti sauce & salsa. The remaining half is for general uses like roasts, soups, salads, onion rings, etc. After processing our meager pickings, we have just enough for our personal canning purposes... maybe 10 gallons (diced & frozen). 

In a normal year, we had plenty for us & more than enough for our friends. Not going to be the case this year... we will have to buy some throughout the coming year.

On the bright side, our tomatoes, eggplant & watermelons are doing really good thus far. We are hoping that this years tomato crop will yield about 3000 pounds.


----------



## rodmir (May 22, 2006)

Does the black bird decoys help keep out birds?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

rodmir said:


> Does the black bird decoys help keep out birds?


 You mean the crows. Nope, I just had them hanging around. I raise yard birds & was trying to deter the hawks. They don't work either does the scare crow or the owl. Looks good though LOL.


----------

